# schwinn stingray senior frame clearance for large rear tire



## justindwright (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi guys, new here. 

I have a kenda flame 20x3.0in tire mounted on an S2 rear wheel, it seems like I saw a pic somewhere that someone got one of these to fit on a stingray junior frame... On my senior frame, or junior frame it rubs on the upper and lower part of the frame closest to the seat post.. Anyone done this retrofit? What method could I use to spread the frame at the front?

I figure I have two options..

1- spread the frame somehow

2- notch out a section of the frame.. atleast 1/2 in and weld plate steel in to seal it up and hopefully help with integrity.






What do you guys think?

THanks,
Justin


----------



## bits n pieces (Mar 5, 2013)

*Heres some good info.*

When it dont work, make it work. Theres a sticky on spreading rear apart safely on rrb. Look through the index and you will see it. 

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2599


----------



## dxmadman (Mar 6, 2013)

*Simple*

Use a balloon frame. They fit!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2013)

would it be unsafe to deepen the axle slot a bit?


----------

